# In memory of cheska



## vomhausfabre (7 mo ago)

Cheska is my adopted dog, she has been with us for 3 years
she is a very sweet girl

2016 - 2022


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

3 years isn't much. But it's enough to miss her greatly.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and looked well loved.


----------



## SafeNSound (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Run free pretty girl.


----------

